# DOG WALKER in Central



## slaussen (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello,

Can anyone recommend a dog walker who would be available to walk my dog daily for three months while I am away in UK. The gig starts from 28th of December until March 31st.

Must love animals, especially dogs, non-smoking. Walking must be done between the hours of 7 PM and 9 PM for at least 30 minutes. People willing to take additional time to walk my dog over weekends will be given preference.

Serious inquiries only !!


----------

